# Judo Coach Certificate



## matt.m (Jan 26, 2009)

I was pleased to receive my Coach's Certificate through the USJA.  Peeled it open Saturday.


----------



## jarrod (Jan 26, 2009)

congrats!

jf


----------



## terryl965 (Jan 26, 2009)

Great Job Matt


----------



## stickarts (Jan 26, 2009)

Congrats!


----------



## Nolerama (Jan 26, 2009)

congrats!


----------



## SFC JeffJ (Jan 26, 2009)

Congrats!

I'm sure you'll do excellent job.


----------



## Xue Sheng (Jan 26, 2009)

Congratulations :asian:


----------



## matt.m (Jan 26, 2009)

Thanks all,

It was a hard write up and test. Very long too, oh well I am not complaining.  To be perfectly honest I found it a good teaching piece.  Best of all the experience was a great review.


----------



## jks9199 (Jan 26, 2009)

Congratulations!


----------



## searcher (Jan 26, 2009)

Very nice.   What all did you have to do for the certification?    Who is the current head of the USJA?


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Jan 27, 2009)

Congratulations!


----------



## arnisador (Jan 27, 2009)

Congratulations!


----------



## Steve (Jan 27, 2009)

Hey, congratulations!  That's terrific.


----------

